# الحزام الاخضر في Six Sigma



## مهندس مغترب (10 يوليو 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء​اسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير​أنا متواجد في أمريكا وارغب في اخذ الحزام الأخضر في Six Sigma علما باني حديث التخرج​ ولا يوجد لدي خبره عمليه لكن اريد الاستفاده من فترة تواجدي في امريكا​هل الدورة مفيدة؟ وهل ثلاثة أيام كافيه لاجتياز الاختبار؟ أم تحتاج لإعداد أطول؟ علما أن الدورة ستكون في معهد المهندسين الصناعيين​ هل هناك دورات اكثر فائده ​ارجوا من الاخوه إفادتي شاكر ومقدر تجاوبكم ​


----------



## biomedical-eng (11 يوليو 2006)

لابد من الاستفادة من الوقت المتاح لك ونرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس مغترب (12 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*



biomedical-eng قال:


> لابد من الاستفادة من الوقت المتاح لك ونرجو لك التوفيق


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم تحياتي


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احببت اولً ان ارحب بك في الملتقى ..... فاهلاً بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

نعم اعتقد ان الوقت كافي ولكن حسب علمي يجب ان تقدم بعض المقترحات لبداية مشاريع Six Sigma قبل ان تستطيع التقدم لاجتياز الاختبار...:81: 

وفقك الله في غربتك وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك


----------



## مهندس مغترب (12 يوليو 2006)

*مشكور*



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> احببت اولً ان ارحب بك في الملتقى ..... فاهلاً بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم مهاجر
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته واسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير
حقيقة احييك وكافة الاخوه المشرفين على هذا المنتدى مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والى الامام 
تحياتي


----------



## grafidustrial (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كورس الsix segma*

المهندس المغترب 
ادعو لك بكل التوفيق و التفوق و نرجو منك اذ اتيحت لك ان تضع اى مادة علمية فى هذا المجال على الموقع لتكون متاحة للمهتمين
وجزاك اللة كل الخير وحفظك


----------



## jmkadah (11 فبراير 2007)

بالنسبة الى six segma ثلاثة أيام لا تكفى لتحضير مشروعك ومن ثم دراسته على برنامج الخاص لأن من أساسيات هذا البرنامج معرفة الخلل وتحضير مشروعك يعتمد على إختيارك للخلل ومن ثم تجميع النقاط التى لها علاقة بالخلل لأقل من 6 شهور الى سنة وتكون أرقاما على جدول ولا يقل فى العامود الى 10 نقاط لها علاقة لتتم الدراسة بدقة وللوصول الى حل هذا الخلل ومن ثم تطبيق النتائج 

مع الشكر,,,,

أنا أبحث عن مشروع تخرج للهنسة الصناعية الشامل إن أمكن


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يوفقكم


----------

